# Traces of bel canto singing in non-western art song



## julide (Jul 24, 2020)

Is it a turkish art song phenomenon or do other cultures draw from western techniques


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Chinese singers use European bel canto style and techniques for the performance of Chinese art song but their delivery style is slightly different to the European bel canto style owing to the characteristics of the Chinese language. The bel canto style and techniques are taught in all professional music schools. 

Some modern composers of Chinese art song who use bel canto style are:

Qiufeng Zheng





Zaiyi Lu





Shang Deyi





Shi Guangnan


----------

